# Where are the reds?



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

Can somebody tell me where the red fish are. I am having trouble finding them:banghead


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I caught 2 in the surf this week on sandfleas.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Jetties at Mcree


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I could tell ya, but then I would have to kill ya.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

East bay in Navarre fish the grass flats.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Definately try the beach. I saw several fish cruising just beyond the surf line yesterday from the boat.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

They are thick. Just get out and fish.


----------

